# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Complot : Canard PC Hardware 48 serait sorti

## Dandu

Selon des sources sûres, le Canard PC Hardware 48 serait sorti et disponible en kiosque. Si vous avez reçu votre vaccin contre le covid-19, vous devriez pouvoir le lire en direct grâce à la connexion 5G intégrée, fournie par Bill Gates et alimentée par les PlayStation 2 de Saddam Hussein. Et dites-vous bien que si la CIA n’était pas intervenue, le grand méchant de ce complot mondial s’appellerait Adriano Olivetti. Vous l’avez peut-être compris, ce magazine contient un dossier sur les complots. Nous vous proposons donc quelques complots vu ici et là sur Internet (bon, vous avez compris, lu sur le Facebook de votre oncle un peu raciste) avec des explications sur la réalité de ces derniers. Car, et nous vous l’expliquerons, il y a parfois de véritables complots dans le monde des nouvelles technologies.

De façon plus sérieuse, ce numéro 48 devrait être le dernier à paraître uniquement sur papier. Nous l’expliquons dans l’édito, Canard PC Hardware va arriver sur Internet à la fin du printemps et vous pourrez lire nos articles sur le futur site de Canard PC. Ceux qui sont abonnés au magazine papier auront accès au magazine en ligne, et les autres pourront s’abonner à une offre exclusivement online, comme pour Canard PC actuellement.

Dans ce magazine, nous avons tenté de répondre à une question un peu rhétorique : pourquoi n’y-a-‘il pas de page 68 Pourquoi jouer sur PC est-il un luxe ? Forcément, la réponse est évidente, mais nous vous expliquerons tout de même pourquoi elle doit être nuancée. Nous avons aussi décidé de vous parler du RGB, de son impact sur l’esthétique de votre PC mais – surtout – sur sa consommation énergétique. Et bien évidemment, nous ne pouvions pas éviter le problème qui énerve le plus les amateurs de PC en 2021 : les pénuries de composants.

Dans la partie matérielle, nous vous proposons un post mortem sur un produit parfois fantasmé : Larrabee. À travers un test du Xeon Phi, Doc TB sort de sa grotte pour nous expliquer l’histoire de cette puce et les nombreux malentendus liés à son positionnement. Vous trouverez aussi un test d’un PC sous Windows 10 ARM, avec le surpuissant Snapdragon 835, des cartes graphiques (la Radon RX 6700 XT et la GeForce RTX 3060), une carte mère un peu particulière qui contient un SoC de Xbox One, un chargeur de smartphone capable de stériliser votre smartphone (ou pas), etc.

Les amateurs de rétro pourront découvrir en exclusivité une carte graphique jamais sortie : la Hercules 3D Prophet 4800, exhumée pour vous de sa lointaine Bretagne. Et pour les amateurs de DIY, nous vous proposons un dossier qui vous expliquera comment fabriquer vos propres câbles d’alimentation (parce que ça a plus de classe que des LED).

Ce nouveau numéro est en kiosque depuis le 24 mars au prix de 6,90 €, et si vous ne le trouvez pas, il est en vente sur notre boutique.

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> pourquoi n’y-a-‘il pas de page 68


Incroyable mais vrai  ::o:

----------


## Narm

:haha: 
J'ai oublié de renouveler mon abonnement, je ne l'ai pas reçu  :Emo:

----------


## XWolverine

Moi je n'arrive pas à ouvrir aussi proprement  ::P:

----------


## kommissar_alan

Toujours le bordel sur Toulouse pour trouver CPC Hardware... A croire qu'on est des pestiférés  ::(: 

(En fait, depuis la fin de Presstalis et le foutoir engendré par la covid-19, il y a des soucis avec la presse spécialisée chez les marchands de journaux, ou, tout du moins, chez ceux qui ont survécu  ::'(:  )

----------


## moimadmax

Une remarque m'a brûlée les doigts pendant l'article du luxe de jouer sur PC. Cette remarque est qu'on joue sur PC simplement car les jeux qu'on aime n’existent pas sur console.
Les STR, les city builder et plus récemment les factory builder, un pan des jeux indés (qui s'essaient sur PC avant d'investir dans un kit de dev), les grosses simu (Flight Sim) ... 

Et en liant l'article sur la Xbox et celui sur le CPU de la xbox one, une idée d'article m'est venue. Pourquoi à puissance égale les consoles semblent avoir de meilleurs graphismes que les PC. Car les consoles sont toujours définie comme assez limitées niveau hardware, pourtant j'ai l'impression qu'avec peu elle font quand même beaucoup. En clair elles ont un meilleur rendement. Car j'ai bien des pistes, les jeux sont optimisés pour tourner sur une plateforme, là ou sur PC, il faut l'avouer, faire des réglages optimum d'un jeu sur son PC est un art, le système d'exploitation est surement allégé et sans bloatware comme nos PC actuels. Est ce que ça suffit pour expliquer cette différence ?

----------


## Dandu

Y a plusieurs choses.

D'abord, de fait, y a des optimisations sur les pilotes, l'OS est plus léger, etc. Mais y a pas que ça. 

Déjà, en vrai, elles ont rarement de meilleurs graphismes, c'est surtout que c'est fait différemment. Prends une Xbox One, c'est rendu en 720p ou 900p (parfois moins) avec des trucs dynamiques, ce qu'on fait rarement sur PC, en fait. Donc si on règle un PC équivalent en 1080p, ça rame. Parce que personne tente le 720p upscalé. Ensuite, de fait, les réglages sont optimisés : dans un jeu PC, faut tester pour savoir si telle option améliore les choses (ou pas), sur console c'est tweaké aux petits oignons sans options.

Enfin, y a des optimisations qui sont faites qu'on prend pas le temps de faire sur PC. Les PlayStation rendent le 4K en checkerboard, personne le fait sur PC. Parce qu'on considère qu'il y a pas besoin : si le GPU est trop lent, reste en 1080p, sinon change. Sur console, y a pas le choix, donc on force des solutions intermédiaires, parfois intéressantes comme celle là. Sur PC, on le fait pas parce que ça complexifie alors qu'on peut vendre un gros GPU...

Enfin, accessoirement, les consoles sont souvent en 30 fps et sur PC, on trouve ça moyen et on tente plutôt le 60 fps. Généralement, le joueur miyen va viser le 60 fps moche plutôt que le 30 fps plus réussi. Sur la console, t'as souvent pas le choix, donc ça joue un peu sur le rendu

----------


## moimadmax

Whaou, article à la demande (AOD) c'est ça la nouvelle surprise de Canard PC ?

Merci  :;):

----------


## ducon

C’est moi ou un article est passé à la trappe ?
Il a été remplacé par un test d’un payçay qui chauffe (et où on utilise le mot « qualitatif » de travers  :Cell: ).

----------


## Dandu

Tu parles de quoi ?

----------


## ducon

L’article qui ouvre le dossier sur les LED. On ne dirait pas qu’il ait sa place dans le dossier.

----------


## netseb

Bonjour,

Personnellement j'achète Canard Hardware plus pour me tenir informé des nouveautés technologiques que pour jouer. Disons que je joue beaucoup moins qu'avant, c'est peut-être l'effet de l'âge (ou le fait de mettre marié, je sais pas trop  :tired: ). 

J'aurai simplement voulu savoir si on pouvait, pour la config du trimestre qui se veut "alternative", proposer une config dédiée au pur montage Photo et/ou vidéo ? Ce n'est peut-être pas hyper original mais on peut y ajouter des contraintes (sauvegarde des données,...) et les magasines qui traitent de ces sujets n'abordent pas l'aspect hardware. 

Merci

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

Deux réactions : merci pour l'article sur la fabrication de ses propres câbles d'alimentation, ça m'a donné envie d'essayer, parce-que bon, monter un PC c'est comme assembler des légo, c'est pas très compliqué (sauf pour la pâte thermique où à chaque fois je me pose la question si j'en ai assez mis mais pas trop quand même). 

Sinon, pour le petit passage sur les histoires de Pyramides et de point d'attérissage pour des vaisseaux extra-terrestre, je vous trouve bien sûr de vous et très moqueurs, il y a quand même un film et une série de 10 saisons sur le sujet (allez, 8 saisons si on aime vraiment la série  ::ninja::  ), permettez moi de remettre en cause vos propos  :tired:

----------


## Dandu

Je suis très fan, mais on est quand même loin d'un documentaire  ::o:

----------


## Eluc

Hello, très bon numéro, mais ils sont toujours bon et c'est le seul magazine que je lis de bout en bout édito compris (et celui-ci toujours en premier). Je suis très content de l'arrivée d'une version numérique, je n'osais jamais jeter mes vieux numéros mais il faut l'avouer, je ne vais que rarement les relire. Avoir accès au articles en ligne (à défaut d'une vrai copie PDF) me permettra de faire le ménage une fois un nouveau numéro arrivé. Ensuite à savoir si je vais passer 100% numérique, je l'ai fait pour CPC mais au final je lis que peux d'article par mois, j'ai encore presque 1 an d'abo pour tester les 2 de toutes façon.

Au fait j'ai mon abo CPC online échu depuis 1 semaine environ, avec l'annonce je ne sais pas si je dois renouveler ou attendre. Surtout si vous donnez accès à tout le contenu online (CPC+CPCHW) du moment qu'on est abonnée papier à l'un des deux ou qu'on l'était avant le 15 avril. Sauf détail annoncé pour les abonnés existant, je vais sûrement attendre de voir.

----------


## zifox

J'ai toujours pas reçu le mag, y'a des délais de livraison pour les abonnés ?

----------


## vectra

> Toujours le bordel sur Toulouse pour trouver CPC Hardware... A croire qu'on est des pestiférés 
> 
> (En fait, depuis la fin de Presstalis et le foutoir engendré par la covid-19, il y a des soucis avec la presse spécialisée chez les marchands de journaux, ou, tout du moins, chez ceux qui ont survécu  )


Aucun problème sur Tournefeuille par contre. Ni autres environs de Toulouse à ma connaissance.

----------


## moimadmax

Et sur le Thomson neo z3 il est possible d'installer Raspbian ? car il me semble que le CPU est déjà mieux qu'un cpu de rpi4, et cette distribution y tourne pas trop mal. En bref il deviendrait utilisable. Pas au niveau d'un MacBook air m1, je suis d'accord.

----------


## Dandu

Raspbian, c'est sur que non, c'est spécifique aux Raspberry. GNU/Linux en général, aucune idée.

----------


## moimadmax

Car pour se faire un client léger afin de faire du terminal, regarder des vidéos, du bureau distant et pouvoir faire des recherches sur internet à l'occasion ça peut être intéressant. 
Il me semble que la version du bureau des raspberry pi est dans les dépots, mais au pire c'est une Debian avec un bureau Mate il me semble.
Par contre je n'ai pas l'impression que ça soit possible à installer, car aucune trace de ça sur internet.
Dommage, car j'ai vraiment l'impression que Windows est un peu un boulet pour ce genre de machine.

EDIT: 
Ca vivote :
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/02/...indows-laptops
https://github.com/aarch64-laptops/debian-cdimage

Mais faut pas compter avoir un système qui fonctionne pleinement outofthebox comme les distrib sur x64.  ::(:

----------


## Mastaba

> Je suis très fan, mais on est quand même loin d'un documentaire


La version documentaire fait même 16 saisons:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_Theory

----------

